
Jim Collins: How great companies turn crisis into opportunity - AndrewWarner
http://money.cnn.com/2009/01/15/news/companies/Jim_Collins_Crisis.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2009012213
======
davidw
Something about "management guru Jim Collins" makes me dubious, although I
can't quite put my finger on it.

